

Code Snippet: bit.ly for Twitter Tools Wordpress plugin - jreposa
http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/7162

======
jreposa
I couldn't find this anywhere, so I hope someone else finds it useful. It's a
simple plugin for Wordpress that allows the Twitter Tools plugin to publish
URLs using a URL shortening service. I used my favorite, bit.ly in this
example. Also, I added in Google Analytics tracking as a bonus.

Hope someone can use it!

